# cleaning block paving



## JT77 (Mar 8, 2017)

I have a bit of moss build up in my block paving and I am looking at the easiest way to get it removed, was thinking of using the power washer, but will that remove the stuff ok? and are there any cleaning materials I should use too? thanks


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 8, 2017)

I've used a product called Wet 'n Forget, in the past, to good effect...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 8, 2017)

Im not sure you should power wash it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 8, 2017)

Plenty of acid based products out there, probably not worth spending a fortune, I've used this :

http://www.screwfix.com/p/swarfega-patio-driveway-cleaner-5ltr/85114

Scrub it in and blast it off.
Its a very mess job, advise wellies !

You'll need to resand and then seal once dry..

http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-path-patio-driveway-sealer-5ltr/49885


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 8, 2017)

I use a Karcher power washer with their cleaning fluid. Works a treat. As Sponebob says, be aware you may have to resand post-clean. If you're sensible with the power washer and not hold it over the same place for lengthy periods, forcing water into the joints, you'll be ok.


----------



## JT77 (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok thanks, aye it's been down a while so will need re sanded and pointed maybe


----------



## Rooter (Mar 8, 2017)

power wash the hell out of it then get some sand and refill the gaps. you may need some brick acid first to get its started.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 8, 2017)

When the pit closed the industrial power wash we used to clean the pit head baths with somehow found its self bolted onto my garage wall. Along with 100litres of arrow chemicals finest patio cleaning fluids. None of which is harmful to plants or animals. Every year me slate patio gets a blast. One of me fave days of the year. But be careful or you may spend ages regrouting everything. 
If your ever in Mansfield bring your smelly bin in the car an al give it clean for nowt. &#128513;&#128536;


----------



## brendy (Mar 8, 2017)

Spray Sodium hypochlorite onto it (you wont find it in homebase, more lesser known DIY/Garden stores might though, several places in my locality do it so can't be too hard to obtain), let it soak for half an hour then blast it to kingdom come. It works great on decking too.


----------



## JT77 (Mar 8, 2017)

thanks folks, bren, there is a wee shop just like that near me, so I'll pop in on route home! cheers


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 8, 2017)

If you decide to use a power washer then look to borrow a kindly fishermans waders. What a mess you get into. Very satisfying though.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 8, 2017)

brendy said:



			Sodium hypochlorite
		
Click to expand...

Commonly known as household disinfectant or bleach.

Beware:
_Sodium Hypochlorite Hazards/Precautions_

_Never mix Sodium Hypochlorite and Ammonia. Doing so forms a dangerous gas potentially leading to choking and breathing difficulty._
_Avoid swallowing and getting sodium hypochlorite in the eyes or on the skin. Depending on the strength of sodium hypochlorite, severity can range from mild irritation to severe burns._
_In the event sodium hypochlorite is swallowed, seek emergency help immediately. If the affected person is alert, give them milk or water to drink. Do not induce vomiting. Seek immediate medical attention._
_Skin or eyes should be immediatley flushed continuously and thoroughly if coming into contact with sodium hypochlorite. Seek immediate medical attention._
_In the event of inhalation of sodium hypochlorite, leave the affected area and seek _fresh air. If breathing is difficult, administer oxygen and seek immediate medical attention.


----------



## SteveJay (Mar 8, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you decide to use a power washer then look to borrow a kindly fishermans waders. What a mess you get into. Very satisfying though.
		
Click to expand...

I can second that....I did just that although didn't need to borrow any as I am an angler and have a pair. Concur with the power wash. I have a sizeable expanse of block paving both front and back of the house. That at the back is under a canopy of large trees and so discolour totally over the winter, going a dark grey.

As LT says, it is so satisfying cleaning it and seeing the red tone reappear. Messy business though.


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 8, 2017)

Pool chlorine is the best. Pour a little on and in 5 mins you can just brush it off and it will look new again. Just wash with plenty off water afterwards.


----------



## brendy (Mar 8, 2017)

rulefan said:



			Commonly known as h[FONT=&]ousehold disinfectant or bleach.

[/FONT]Beware:
_Sodium Hypochlorite Hazards/Precautions_

_Never mix Sodium Hypochlorite and Ammonia. Doing so forms a dangerous gas potentially leading to choking and breathing difficulty._
_Avoid swallowing and getting sodium hypochlorite in the eyes or on the skin. Depending on the strength of sodium hypochlorite, severity can range from mild irritation to severe burns._
_In the event sodium hypochlorite is swallowed, seek emergency help immediately. If the affected person is alert, give them milk or water to drink. Do not induce vomiting. Seek immediate medical attention._
_Skin or eyes should be immediatley flushed continuously and thoroughly if coming into contact with sodium hypochlorite. Seek immediate medical attention._
_In the event of inhalation of sodium hypochlorite, leave the affected area and seek _fresh air. If breathing is difficult, administer oxygen and seek immediate medical attention.


Click to expand...

Much stronger when you buy it in 5l or 25l containers, its usually around 11-12 percent strength where bleach is at best 5-6%
Use in a ventilated area and dont wear anything you value but it does a fantastic job.

I use one of these hozelock pressure sprayers to distribute it  neat as it doesnt need to be drenched.






You can agitate it or leave it and hose/powerhose it off, obviously the more time and care then the better results.


----------



## JT77 (Mar 8, 2017)

Put a half day in today and sorted it, thanks for the advice, called into local supplier and picked up some sodium hypochlorite, looks a ton better, would look even better if the power hose nozzle hadn't developed a split half way through!!


----------



## brendy (Mar 9, 2017)

Good man.


----------



## Slab (Mar 9, 2017)

Too late to this but always worth remembering that whatever chemical product you use will probably kill/harm any plants either in the run off areas or bordering the paving


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Slab said:



			Too late to this but always worth remembering that whatever chemical product you use will probably kill/harm any plants either in the run off areas or bordering the paving
		
Click to expand...

The name justifies the advice :thup:


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 9, 2017)

Does it harm grass?


----------



## brendy (Mar 10, 2017)

arnieboy said:



			Does it harm grass?
		
Click to expand...

If left neat yea it will poison the grass by the salt left over as it dries but flushing the area with lots of clean water will neutralise it as it gets diluted down.


----------

